# What's the difference between a horn and a "bullet" tweeter?



## Metal Guru (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm talking about something like this:

B&C DE35 Neodymium Mylar Bullet Tweeter 294-580










I've searched this forum and there is very little info on bullet tweeters. Virtually no one on here is using them. So what are they all about? Besides the fact that a true HLCD driver is able to play lower and is bigger in size, are there any other major differences? Bullets seem to have very high sensitivity comparable to true horns so getting loud shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

I too have searched and found very little info.

I guess I'll bite the bullet (pun intended) and try some of these PPI bullet tweeters.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

gonna go out on a limb and say that the only difference is the mount. a horn is usualy deeper and well, horn shaped. this is just a compression driver with a REALLY shallow horn mounted to it.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok, so for example, let's look at these things:
Precision Power PPI PT.5 2" Titanium Bullet Tweeter

Precision Power PT-4 (PT4) 1" Pro Audio Full Range Bullet Tweeter

(boy do they look cool)

at 107db efficiency, what kind of midrange do you match them with in a car?? I mean I can see myself putting these in my pillars, but then, what?


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

They do look cool, especially the copper colored one.


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

Bullet tweets > your ears. They are loud as crap. Very well liked in the inner city for the crowd who loves that TWEET TWEET TWEET.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Would definitely have to pad them down, or install in kicks. Extra brightness might work down there

Sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

From what I have seen, they generally don't play anywhere near as low as a full size horn, however they still suffer from 15k+ freq response issues which you can see on this tweet. I don't know about others here running 2 way, but I am running my tweets down to 2k, and this would be essentially useless for those of us trying to avoid off axis beaming of our door mounted mids.


----------

